# food rewards?



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

hello.

i just started looking into dog training. 
i have a questin for you and would like your opinons.
which you perferr to use in training ,when you give food rewards to your dogs.


the puppy/dog hungry
puppy/dog full
puppy dog alittle bite full of food

if the puppy/dog is hungery would it be more able to do comands or get to hyper for the food and the reward is wasted.?

please fill me in lol not sure how to ask what i am asking.:-?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Personally, if I have training say at 10 AM, I won't feed my pup breakfast before I go. Then he's a lot more willing to do things for food because he's hungry. If he's full, the treat/food doesn't hold as high of a reward.

Kind of like grocery shopping when you're hungry vs. eating before you go - you buy a lot more if you're starving when you go.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

hungry is always better. the dog my be a little frantic at first, just make sure you get the timing right and the dog will learn to calm down.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Obviously not starved for days and days, but hungry is good. Whatever it takes to get the right motivation - some dogs will try to eat till they pop, some don't even look twice at a treat unles they skip a meal or two beforehand. I teach a pup to be still, focus, and eye contact first. Also that he doesn't get fed by biting or pawing at my hand. It's amazing how fast the hyper/frantic behavior disappears.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I say the only way you eat is through training. Half the meal throughout the training the other half as the big payout at the end.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Kenneth, 
Pleas post your info on the Member's Bio forum. 
Your posts will be locked until you do so.

Thank you
Bob Scott
WDF Moderator


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

... and ta-da!

Unlocked. :grin:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> I say the only way you eat is through training. Half the meal throughout the training the other half as the big payout at the end.


Sometimes it does work out that way .... sometimes not. (I'm not always training a whole bunch every day with one dog, but there are definitely times.) 

I just make sure to use real food for marker rewards and count it into the day's food.

I hope that you (Kenneth) are looking into marker training, because there's no better way to use tangible rewards (like food). 

JMO!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> I say the only way you eat is through training. Half the meal throughout the training the other half as the big payout at the end.


Will, just a question. Do you work for ATF or were you trained by ATF?

DFrost


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Use something the dog can eat quickly and not crumble.... if it crumbles and hes crunching it looking for the bits you lose his focus. 

His level of food drive will dictate what state of hunger he should be in to work with him using food markers.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

well theirs more into it then food rewards or clicker training. none of these can work if handler and dog arn't bonded , feel each others feelings. owner/handler and dog must be as one working together as dog will trust its handler more if theirs that bond


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

kenneth roth said:


> well theirs more into it then food rewards or clicker training. none of these can work if handler and dog arn't bonded , feel each others feelings. owner/handler and dog must be as one working together as dog will trust its handler more if theirs that bond



I would say that depends on the dog. With my two GSDs you better have some sort of bond with the older one if you expect him to do anything at all for you. With the other, just the though of a reward will put him through his paces.
I DO agree though that the bond can/should be very important.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Will, just a question. Do you work for ATF or were you trained by ATF?
> 
> DFrost


 
I should have said the puppies will only be fed during training until it is time to change them to a toy reward. 

Having to feed your working dog through training is to much of a pain in the ass for. One of the reasons I could never handle a ATF dog.


----------

